# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میزان شهریه دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی رشته حسابداری در یکی از شهرستان های گیلان؟

## hosseinsis

سلام.میزان شهریه دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی برای رشته حسابداری در یکی از شهرستان های گیلان چقدر هست؟
تقربی هم بگید لطف می کنید

----------

